# Charley



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

This is a great poem! I love that even though the start was tough, he grew to be an amazing dog.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The poem is a great tribute to Charley, I know he is missed. 

Sometimes the most challenging pup becomes the best dog ever, sounds like Charley was just that.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Lovin'Goldens said:


> This is a great poem! I love that even though the start was tough, he grew to be an amazing dog.


Thanks, he was definitely an amazing dog. He taught us inside every crazy little wild eyed puppy is a great dog.....you just gotta help him find his way out


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> The poem is a great tribute to Charley, I know he is missed.
> 
> Sometimes the most challenging pup becomes the best dog ever, sounds like Charley was just that.


Thanks. You're right about that...all it takes is love, patience and determination....all in high volume


----------

